# Java2D: Gradientpaint



## BlueDolphin (15. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe grade vor folgender Aufgabe

Normalerweise frag ich ja nur, wenn ich mal nicht weiter komme, aber hier find ich nicht mal nen Ansatz.
Wie man einen normalen Farbverlauf innerhalb eines Rechtecks o.ä. darstellt, weiß ich ja..


```
Color c1 = new Color(1.0f,0.0f,0.0f);
Color c2 = new Color(0.0f,0.0f,0.0f);

GradientPaint gradPaint1 = new GradientPaint(50,50,c1,250,250,c2,false);
g2d.setPaint(gradPaint1);
g2d.fill(rect1);
```

etc. ... aber wie mache ich das denn wenn ich einzelne Punkte aus einer Funktion habe, ich kann doch schlecht sagen, ziehe den Farbverlauf von Punkt 1 nach Punkt 2. Das würde sicher gehen, aber dann wird es doch wieder bloß ein liniarer Verlauf... ich steh grad voll auf dem Schlauch, vll. hat jemand mal einen Denkansto´für mich  

Thx...


----------



## Marco13 (16. Apr 2007)

Hm - ich würde das garnicht mit einem GradientPaint machen, sondern einfach mit einem BufferedImage, wo man die Pixel an den entsprechenden Koordinaten wie gewünscht einfärbt......


----------



## BlueDolphin (16. Apr 2007)

Ja richtig, so ist es auch gedacht, hab zuviel am Gradientpaint gehangen 

Trotzdem Danke... Thema closed


----------

